# WTB Tyranid Elites ~venoms/zoans/bios/pyros/bases/GS



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking to Buy:

TYRANIDS
Tyranid Venomthropes
Tyranid Zoanthropes
Green Stuff
Tyranid Pyrovores
Tyranid Biovores
40mm Round bases (9)

If you want to sell your tyranids to me, attach a picture of what you're selling with your post so I can make an appropriate asking price for it, and I'll send a PM with what I want to buy it for. 

New Items may or may not be added to the list. I would prefer if The (super glue drives me crazy). I would only prefer if the zoanthropes are unassembled, since I plan on using them for a conversion I have in mind.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

midnightkid333 said:


> Looking to Buy:
> 
> TYRANIDS
> Tyranid Venomthropes
> ...


im ask 450 for my whole tyranid army minus the hive tryant it should be about 2000pts all on resin bases. Pictures should still be up around the forum but there also in here.

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Sale Items/


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I looked through your album and I don't see any pyrovores, biovores, zoanthropes or venomthropes. I just want those, not an entire army.


----------

